# Latest regulations: can my brothers come from the UK to my Dad's funeral?



## Hooverfish (6 Feb 2021)

Askabout money people, could you please help me dig into this to come up with an answer?

Donnelly signed new regulations Wednesday night. My Dad died Thursday. A happy release at 85, long illness, the only funeral attendees will be immediate family, less than 10 people. From reading the articles below and other online sources, my brother and I think that there is now no way, even via Belfast, that they can come to the funeral from England, even though I could collect them in a hired car, they would stay with me, the only time they would not be at my house would be attending the funeral, and they would self-isolate in their own homes 14 days on return to England, as would my husband and I in Ireland. Of course they would need PCR negative covid tests taken within 72 hours of travel.

An eccentric but rich friend of the family has convinced himself that as my brothers have Irish passports, he can hire a private plane and they can travel to Ireland on a compassionate repatriation, attend the funeral and then return home, . Never mind the weather problems next week, I am trying to find out whether he is, as suspected misguided. I'm using contacts at the airports to try to clarify, and I've requested my TD to try to find an authoritative answer but no-one seems to really know.









						COVID-19 (coronavirus)
					

Get advice about COVID-19, including symptoms, testing, vaccination and self-isolation.




					www2.hse.ie
				











						New quarantine law: Gardaí can call to homes but not enter
					

AGSI says it is still awaiting guidance on new regime which includes fines of up to €2,500




					www.irishtimes.com
				




Of course we would prefer to mourn together, but everyone's been aware for a while there was a good chance it would be a direct cremation, and at some point in the future we can have a big cousins party and ash-scattering for friends and family to memorialise our lovely father. One of my brothers is involved in the EU planning of security and distribution for coronavirus vaccinations, so he cannot afford to get this wrong from a work/reputation perspective. We don't want to put anyone at risk. But we also have to find authoritative information, or deeply offend the rich, eccentric friend who has been important in supporting another brother for decades.

What do you think? Evidence please eg links in any reply. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Hooverfish (6 Feb 2021)

Think I found the answer myself here:




__





						Designated States for Mandatory Hotel Quarantine
					






					www.gov.ie


----------

